# "Zahlbar nach Erhalt rein netto



## Alicia Translator

Hola! alguien puede decirme qué quiere decir esto? lo que me tiene perdida es lo de "rein" sobre todo...
gracias!


----------



## Verräter

"_Rein netto_" lo interpreto como "importe neto", aunque importe sea "_Betrag_".
Lo deduzco de que por ejemplo, la expresión "_Rein finanziell_" se traduce por "en lo estrictamente financiero".
Yo lo que entiendo es: "_A pagar tras recibir/una vez recibido el importe neto_".

De todos modos es solo una interpretación y posiblemente no sea correcta, así que mejor esperemos a las aportaciones de los nativos.


----------



## starrynightrhone

Verräter said:


> "_Rein netto_" lo interpreto como "importe neto", aunque importe sea "_Betrag_".
> Lo deduzco de que por ejemplo, la expresión "_Rein finanziell_" se traduce por "en lo estrictamente financiero".
> Yo lo que entiendo es: "_A pagar tras recibir/una vez recibido el importe neto_".


 
Así lo entiendo también Verräter, muy bien 

Quiere decir que tienes que pagar el importe sin impuestos, de hecho el "rein" no es necesario, para mí suena un poco superfluo. Sólo es una manera para _enfatizar_ (sí, Verräter, aquí lo tenemos de nuevo, haha) que el importe tiene que ser pagado (corregidme, por favor, quiero decir "has to be paid" ) neto. 

"rein" = "puro", se puede decir "puro neto" en español?


----------



## Verräter

starrynightrhone said:


> Así lo entiendo también Verräter, muy bien
> 
> Sólo es una manera para _enfatizar_ (sí, Verräter, aquí lo tenemos de nuevo, haha) que el importe tiene que ser pagado  (corregidme, por favor, quiero decir "has to be paid" ) neto.



Haha...ya veo, parece que ya me voy enterando.



starrynightrhone said:


> "rein" = "puro", se puede decir "puro neto" en español?


Puro neto. No estoy seguro, aunque supongo que es posible. Quizás sea más adecuado decir "íntegro".
p.ej: "El importe íntegramente/puramente/estrictamente neto."

Creo que es más oportuno emplear un adverbio que un adjetivo. No me suena del todo bien decir "puro neto" o "íntegro neto".


----------



## starrynightrhone

Sólo quería añadir que también significa que tienes que pagar el importe sin descuentos (no sólo sin impuestos).


----------



## Aurin

"Rein netto" sólo significa que el cliente tiene que pagar el importe neto sin derecho a descuento (Skonto). No dice nada sobre impuestos. Generalmente sí hay que pagar también el IVA (Mehrwertsteuer).


----------



## starrynightrhone

Aurin said:


> "Rein netto" sólo significa que el cliente tiene que pagar el importe neto sin derecho a descuento (Skonto). No dice nada sobre impuestos. Generalmente sí hay que pagar también el IVA (Mehrwertsteuer).


 

Tienes razón, Aurin. No tenía el contexto, pero estaba pensando en el tratamiento de los impuestos dentro de la UE. Si alguién en España compra algo de Alemania, por ejemplo, no tiene que pagar el impuesto de la mercadería en Alemania, pero en España. Estaba pensando en lo que esta frase alemana significa para alguien en España. Bueno, era una suposición muy hipotética


----------



## Alicia Translator

gracias a todos! es mas o menos lo q me habia imaginado yo. En mi traduccion habia puesto "íntegro", asi q me quedo mas tranquila sabiendo q no me he equivocado!
gracias otra vez!


----------

